# ماهي المحارق وطرق معالجة المخلفات الطبية ...



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

المحارق وطرق معالجة المخلفات الطبية


التخلص من النفايات الناتجة من الأنشطة التي يقوم بها الإفراد من الأمور اليومية التي اعتادت عليها المجتمعات من بداية ظهور الحضارات الإنسانية، وازدياد كميات النفايات الناتجة أصبح مترافق مع زيادة التطور، ومع ارتفاع مستوى دخل الفرد والمعيشة وارتفاع مستوى العناية الصحية والنظافة الشخصية، كان الشغل الشاغل للمجتمعات خلال عقود هو البحث عن طرق يمكن بها التغلب على هذه المشكلة بأبسط التكاليف، فكانت البدايات متواضعة جدا من عمليات إلقاء النفايات بدون معالجة إلى عملية الردم ثم الحرق البسيط إلى ظهور الطرق الحديثة في المعالجة كاستخدام التقنيات العالية مثل الإشعاع وغيرها.

معالجة النفايات (ونقصد بها أو نعرفها على أنها) الطرق التي تمكنا من تغيير ميزات وخواص المواد الخطيرة لجعلها غير خطيرة أو أقل خطورة يمكن لنا بعدها التعامل معها بأكثر أمان، فيمكن لنا نقلها أو جمعها أو تخزينها أو التخلص منها بدون أن تسبب أضرار للأفراد والبيئة. 

خلال القرن الماضي أزداد مستوى العناية الصحية في المجتمعات فترى في كل مدينة أعدادا كبيرة من المرافق الصحية من مستشفيات وعيادات ومراكز طبية لعلاج الأمراض، يتعاملون مع أعداد كبيرة من المرضى والمترددين. وبسبب كل هذه الأنشطة تنتج كميات هائلة من النفايات الطبية الخطرة الأمر الذي دعا الدول للبحث عن طرق أمنة لمعالجتها والتخلص منها. 

الطرق المتبعة لمعالجة النفايات متعددة (الشكل-1) ومختلفة جدا في المحصلة والناتج النهائي ولكل طريقة ميزاتها وعيوبها وقد لا تتوافق طريقة معينة مع نوع النفايات المراد معالجتها (3).

ومن طرق المعالجة المستخدمة...
 الردم (الطمر): من أقدم الطرق المتبعة وإلى الآن لا توجد مخاطر من استعمال طريقة الردم للمخلفات الطبية والبيولوجية إذا تمت إجراءات الردم بطريقة صحيحة وآمنة (Sanitary Landfills)، وهي طريقة مثالية لدول العالم الثالث، ولكنها لا يفضل استعمالها في حالة المخلفات الطبية المشعة والمخلفات الأدوية العلاج الكيماوي فهناك أكتر طرق أمانا منها. الردم (الطمر) الصحي هي طريقة تستعمل للردم النفايات الصلبة ويحتاج موقع الردم للمواصفات هندسية خاصة بعد دراسة جيولوجية للموقع بحيث تضمن عدم الإضرار بالبيئة عن طريق تسرب سوائل الناتجة من تحلل النفايات للمياه الجوفية، والطريقة تعتمد على رص النفايات الصلبة لاستيعاب أكثر كمية ولتقليل النفادية وتغطية النفايات يومياً بطبقة طينية عازلة وغير منفذة. أما بالنسبة لطرق التخلص بواسطة المكبات المفتوحة (Open Dump) فأنها تستعمل بكثرة في دولنا العربية ولها مضار صحية وبيئية كبيرة وهي تعتمد على تجميع النفايات في شكل أكوام في ساحات خارج التجمعات السكنية ويتم حرق النفايات بين الفينة والأخرى لاستيعاب المزيد من النفايات.

 التعقيم بالحرارة الرطبة (Steam Sterilisation): طريقة أمنة للبيئة وأقل تكلفة في التشغيل وتحتاج لفنيين مؤهلين، وهي طريقة يتم بها تعريض المخلفات إلى بخار متشبع تحت ضغط عالي داخل أحواض خاصة مقفلة تسمى الأوتوكليف لها مواصفات عالمية متفق عليها، بحيث يسمح للبخار إلى النفاد واختراق كل المخلفات وتكون هذه الأحواض مقاومة وصامدة ضد الحرارة والضغط الناشئ عن عمليات التشغيل، الزمن ودرجة الحرارة للجهاز تعتمد على حجم والوزن الإجمالي للمواد المراد تعقيمها وتعتمد على نوعية الميكروبات ومقاومتها ضد البخار. غير صالحة للنفايات الصيدلانية والكيميائية وكل النفايات التي لا يخترقها البخار، وأحيانا تحتاج النفايات إلى تقطيع لجزئيات صغيرة (Shredding). هذه الطريقة غير صالحة أيضا للمخلفات الطبية البشرية ( Anatomical waste). 

 التعقيم بالحرارة الجافة (Dry Heat Sterilisation): استخدام اللهب المباشر أو باستخدام الفرن الساخن بدرجات حرارة عالية لمدد زمنية طويلة، هذه الطريقة تحتاج لأفران مزودة بتجهيزات مراقبة للعملية بأكملها ومع وجود مؤشرات خاصة داخل المخلفات الطبية لمعرفة جودة التعقيم ولا يمكن استعمالها للكميات الكبيرة.

 التعقيم الكيماوي (Chemical Disinfection): طريقة فعالة إذا ما أجريت بصورة سليمة وتكلفتها تعتمد على نوع الكيماويات المستعملة، فقط تتطلب فنيين ذو خبرة عالية وتتطلب مقاييس ومعايير كبيرة في الوقاية من أضرارها للأفراد والبيئة وعيبها في أنها غير صالحة لبعض النفايات الكيميائية.

 التخزين (Storage): طريقة تعتمد على تخزين المخلفات الكيميائية في خزانات مصنعة من مادة مقاومة للتآكل وهذه الطريقة تستعمل عادة مع المخلفات السائلة ولا ينصح باستخدامها لأضرار التي قد تنتج عنها على المدى الطويل.

 التخلص عن طريق التغليف في كبسولات (Encapsulation): طريقة بسيطة وآمنة وقليلة التكلفة، وتتم عن طريق وضع النفايات الطبية في صناديق أو حاويات من مواد بلاستيكية عالية الجودة (high-density polyethylene) أو براميل من الحديد ويضاف عليها مواد مثبتة كأنواع من الرغوة البلاستيكية أو الرمل (bituminous sand) أو الصلصال وبعد جفاف المواد المضافة يتم إغلاقها نهائياً وترمى في المكبات. هذه الطريقة صالحة للمخلفات الطبية الحادة من الإبر والحقن وبعض المخلفات الطبية الصيدلانية، ولا ينصح بها للأنواع الأخرى ومن أهم مزايا هذه الطريقة الحد من العبث بالمخلفات الطبية الحادة بواسطة بعض الأشخاص في المكبات. 

 العزل الجيولوجي (Geological Isolation): هذه الطريقة شبيه للتخزين فقط الاختلاف هي استعمال مواقع جيولوجية طبيعية من مناطق صخرية عميقة وبعيدة عن السطح وعن المياه الجوفية في تخزين النفايات الخطرة، الطريقة غير مفضلة بسبب الأضرار التي قد تنشأ منها على المدى البعيد وتحتاج لمراقبة تسرب النفايات عن طريق آبار المراقبة حول منطقة عزل النفايات.

 التخلص عن طريق الآبار العميقة (Deep Well Disposal): تتم هذه الطريقة بحقن النفايات الكيميائية السائلة ذات السمية العالية في آبار عميقة التي قد تصل إلى 700 متر. طريقة لها مخاطرها البيئية وتحتاج إلى آبار مراقبة محيطة بمنطقة الحقن. 

 إعادة التدوير (Recycling): وهي إعادة تصنيع النفايات للاستفادة منها بدل التخلص منها ولكن من عيوبها عدم صلاحيتها لعديد من النفايات الطبية كما أنها مكلفة بعض الشيء وتحتاج لإجراءات صارمة في عملية فرز وجمع النفايات عند مصدر إنتاجها.

 طرق التثبيت (Inertization): وهذه الطريقة تستعمل مع المخلفات الصيدلانية من أدوية منتهية الصلاحية وتتم بخلط النفايات مع الإسمنت والجير والماء بنسب معينة لإبطال مفعول تلك الأدوية والحد من انتشارها في البيئة، ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة أنها غير مجدية وفعالة مع المخلفات المعدية والمحتوية على الجراثيم.

 التحلل العضوي (Composting): هذه الطريقة التخلص من النفايات العضوية الصلبة عن طريق التخمر العضوي أو التحلل الحيوي وإعادة المواد إلى دورتها الطبيعية، ويستفاد منها في استخراج الأسمدة العضوية. هذه الطريقة تساعد في تقليل حجم النفايات إلى 75 % عن طريق التخمر الذي تحدثه البكتيريا والكائنات الحية الدقيقة الأخرى. يفضل استعمال هذه الطريقة مع أنواع معينة من النفايات وليست النفايات الطبية (2).

 التقطير: تستعمل على نطاق ضيق جدا وتستخدم مع الكميات القليلة من المخلفات الطبية الكيميائية.

 الترشيح (Filtration): تستخدم لمعالجة الكميات القليلة جدا كفصل البكتيريا من محاليل وتستعمل هذه الطريقة مع السوائل التي يراد تنقيتها ولا تتحمل الحرارة كالأمصال.

 الإشعاع ( Microwave radiation): طريقة تعقيم جيدة وآمنة إذا استخدمت بصفة جيدة ومن عيوبها تكلفتها العالية عند التشغيل والصيانة وتستعمل فقط للمخلفات الطبية السائلة والمخلفات الطبية المعدية المحتوية على سوائل.

 الحرق (Incineration): وهذه الطريقة الأكثر انتشارا في الاستخدام عالمياً خلال السنوات الماضية وما زالت كثيرة الاستعمال وتجرى أما بواسطة محارق ذات تقنية عالية أو مجرد الحرق المفتوح في الساحات. 

لعدة عقود استعملت المحارق في التخلص من النفايات الخطرة بوجه عام منها النفايات الطبية، ولا زالت هذه الطريقة الأكثر شيوعاً في العالم، ولكن في السنوات الأخيرة ظهرت شكاوى من بعض المنظمات والهيئات العالمية والتي نادت بضرورة وجود طرق بديلة عن عملية الحرق.
العديد من الدول لجأت للمحارق (7) بسبب قلة مساحات الردم الصحي أو بسبب سؤ طرق الردم القديمة الملوثة للبيئة ففي أوروبا 60 % من النفايات يتم ردمها وفي انجلترا وويلز 39% من النفايات الخطرة يتم ردمها (الشكل 2 و 3).


ومع الازدياد الواضح في الكميات المنتجة من النفايات كل يوم تصبح العملية الردم الصحي مكلفة جدا..
 زيادة كمية النفايات في الدول الاتحاد الأوروبي بنسبة 10 % من سنة 1990 إلى سنة1995 والزيادة ستصل إلى 20 % مع سنة 2010. 
 دول شرق أوروبا مثل سلوفاكيا والتشيك وبلغاريا ورومانيا والمجر وبولندا والتي شهدت نمو واضح في اقتصادها، هذا النمو سيسبب في زيادة ضعف كمية النفايات المنتجة مع سنة 2010.
 يحتمل أن تتضاعف كمية النفايات المنتجة من العواصم والمدن الرئيسية في دول أسيا مع سنة 2025.
المحارق لها مقدرة كبيرة في التقليل وإنقاص كمية النفايات المعدية والتي تشكل خطورة على الصحة العامة والأفراد ولكنها في نفس الوقت وفي حالة وجود خلل أو عدم القيام بها بوجه سليم هناك احتمالات كبيرة في ظهور أضرار نتيجة المعالجة قد تكون أثارها سلبية ومدمرة للبيئة المحيطة. فبعض أنواع المخلفات الطبية تحتوي على كميات من الكلور ومواد التعقيم والمعادن الثقيلة والتي تحت ظروف حرق ومعالجة معينة ينتج عنها غازات وأبخرة سامة جدا إلى الهواء الجوي.

السؤال الذي يرد في أذهاننا دائما هو ما هي أفضل أنواع المحارق التي يمكن لنا الاعتماد عليها في معالجة خطورة النفايات بدون الأضرار بالبيئة؟

هنالك العديد من الاعتبارات والعوامل والمتطلبات (3) تتحكم فينا عند اختيارنا لأفضل طريقة معالجة أو أفضل نوع لمحرقة يمكن لها بها التخلص من المخلفات الطبية وأضرارها منها:
 الفاعلية في التخلص من العوامل الممرضة.
 الاعتبارات الصحية والبيئية.
 اعتبارات السلامة والصحة المهنية.
 حجم وكمية المتبقي من النفايات بعد المعالجة.
 كمية النفايات المراد التخلص منها أو معالجتها.
 نوع النفايات المراد التخلص منها أو معالجتها.
 متطلبات البنية التحتية.
 توفر التقنية محلياً.
 الاختيارات المتاحة لعملية التخلص النهائي.
 متطلبات التدريب وتأهيل العاملين لطرق المعالجة.
 إجراءات عمليات الصيانة.
 الفضاء والمساحات المتاحة.
 موقع محطات المعالجة والمناطق المحيطة.
 الميزانية، التكلفة والاستثمار.
 الرضا والقبول العام من قبل المجتمع.
 اللوائح والإجراءات التشريعية القانونية.

سأتكلم باختصار في هذا الدراسة عن مزايا وعيوب المحارق كما جاء في عدة منشورات ومطبوعات لمنظمة الصحة العالمية. 

المحارق عبارة عن طرق للحرق الجاف للنفايات بوجود الأكسجين بدرجات حرارة عالية الهدف منها تحويل المركبات العضوية والمواد القابلة للاحتراق إلى مواد غير عضوية وغير قابلة لاحتراق ينتج عن ذلك تقليل من حجم ووزن النفايات. ويمكن إجراء عملية الإحراق بطريقة تعويضية يتم فيها استرجاع قسم كبير من الحرارة وبخار الماء الناتجة عن الحرق والاستفادة منها في أنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وبذلك تنقص تكلفة التشغيل للمحارق (الشكل-4) .


تستعمل المحارق عادة مع النفايات التي لا يمكن الاستفادة منعا أو التي لا يمكن إعادة تصنيعها، وتختلف المحارق عن بعضها حسب النوعية والحجم والوظيفة المختارة لها وفعاليتها في القضاء على مسببات أو عوامل المرض 

وهنالك من ناحية التركيب (3) عدة أنواع من المحارق:

1- محارق البر ولويتك المزودة بمصفيات للغاز (Pyrolytic incineration with an efficient gas cleaning):
محارق ذات غرفة مزدوجة من مزاياها القدرة العالية في التعقيم بالأخص عند التعامل مع المخلفات الطبية المعدية وبعض المخلفات الصيدلانية والكيماوية، درجة حرارتها من 800-900 مئوية و لها قدرة استيعابية من 200 كجم/اليوم إلى 10 طن/اليوم وهذا يرجع لحجم المستشفيات وعادة ما تستخدم المحارق بقدرة 1 طن/ اليوم للمستشفيات الكبيرة. رماد المحارق يمكن ردمها بدون ترك أضرار ومن عيوبها التكلفة المالية العالية لإنشائها واحتياجها للتقنيات عالية جدا لتشغيلها والمعالجة لا تقضي على خطورة النفايات الطبية المشعة والتي تتجمع مع الرماد. 
2- محارق ذات الحجرة الواحدة مع أجهزة تقليل الغبار (Single chamber with dust reduction):
هذه المحارق مختلفة الأنواع والأشكال فمنها أنواع بسيطة وأنواع أكثر تطور لها قدرة عالية في التعقيم والتقليل من حجم ووزن المخلفات والرماد الباقي يمكن ردمه، فعالة في معالجة المخلفات الطبية المعدية بما فيها المخلفات الحادة ولا تحتاج لتقنيات عالية لتشغيلها، وأقل تكلفة في التشغيل، ومن عيوبها إنتاجها لكميات كبيرة من الأبخرة والتي قد تحتوي على غازات سامة مثل الديوكسين إلى الهواء الجوي ودرجة حرارة أقل من 800 درجة مئوية الغير الصالحة للتخلص من المخلفات الأدوية السامة ( cytotoxic drugs) والمخلفات الطبية المشعة وغير فعالة مع بعض المركبات الغير عضوية والمقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية. عادة دراجات الحرارة بهذا النوع تتراوح من 300-400 درجة مئوية والقدرة الاستيعابية من 100-200 كجم/اليوم ولا يفضل استعمال هذا النوع في الدول التي تعاني من مشاكل تلوث الجوي. 
3- محارق دوارة ذات دراجات حرارة عالية (Rotary Kilns incinerators)
محارق ذات أسطوانات حرارية دوارة من 2-5 مرة في الدقيقة، الأسطوانة لها ميول بزاوية صغيرة متجه للأعلى، وتزود بالنفايات بعد ما يتم تقطعيها إلى جزئيات صغيرة. هذا النوع فعال مع المخلفات الطبية المعدية بما فيها المخلفات المعدية الحادة والمخلفات الباثولوجية والمخلفات الكيميائية والصيدلانية بما فيها مخلفات العلاج الكيماوي وغير فعالة مع المخلفات الطبية المشعة والمخلفات المحتوية على كميات كبيرة من المعادن الثقيلة والتي ينتج عنها أبخرة سامة مثل الرصاص والكادميوم والزئبق. الحرارة في هذا النوع تتراوح من 1200-1600 درجة مئوية والقدرة الاستيعابية تتراوح من 0.5 إلى 3 طن/الساعة. مكلفة وتحتاج لتقنيات عالية وفنيين مؤهلين وتحتاج لصيانة دورية منها تغير الأسطوانة الحرارية الدوارة على فترات (الشكل-5). 

المحارق الصغيرة الحجم (Drum or Brick incinerator) 
أبسط أنواع المحارق وتسمى أحيانا بالمحارق الحقلية فهي عبارة عن برميل من الحديد أو الحجارة مفتوح الجانبين توضع فيه أكياس المخلفات المراد التخلص منها، والبرميل موضوع على شباك لدخول الهواء فوق حجارة تتحمل الحرارة ويتم إشعال النار في الحطب تحت البرميل، لها مقدرة عالية في التقليل من وزن وحجم المخلفات ويمكن ردم الرماد ولا تحتاج إلى شخص مؤهل لتشغيلها وقليلة التكلفة، يمكن لها القضاء على 99 % من الميكروبات ولا يمكن لها القضاء الكامل على الكيماويات والصيدلانية فأغلب الأحيان لا تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 200 درجة مئوية، من عيوبها إنتاجها لكميات كبيرة من الأبخرة السوداء والرماد المتطاير والغاز، يسمح بها في بعض الدول النامية لقلة تكلفة التشغيل. وهي الحل الأخير الذي يمكن اللجوء إليه في حالات الطوارئ عند انتشار الأوبئة وتستخدم فقط مع المخلفات الطبية المعدية وينصح بوضع شباك ضيق على البرميل لمنع الرماد من التطاير.
المحارق المتنقلة (Mobile Incinerators): محارق متكاملة ذات تقنيات عالية موضوعة على عربات خاصة، حيث تنتقل العربة إلى مصادر المخلفات الطبية كالمستشفيات، هذه طريقة حديثة وتستعمل حالياً في بعض الدول ومن مزاياها تجنب نقل المخلفات الطبية خلال الشوارع وتكون مزودة بمصفيات تعمل على تقليل الغازات السامة والغبار المتطاير من عملية الاحتراق (الشكل-6). 

هذا من حيث أنواع المحارق ، أما من حيث الحجم فيتم تقسيم المحارق حسب وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية إلى محارق صغيرة بسعة أقل من 91 كجم/الساعة من النفايات، ومحارق متوسطة بسعة 91-227 كجم/الساعة، والمحارق الكبيرة والتي تتعامل مع كمية نفايات تفوق 227 كجم/الساعة.
حتى بوجود المحارق الجيدة لا يمكن حرق كل أنواع النفايات على سبيل المثال لا يمكن حرق أملاح الفضة والنفايات الفوتوغرافية والنفايات المشعة وبعض النفايات الكيميائية الشديدة التفاعل وبعض المركبات الهالوجينية كالبلاستيك المحتوي على بي في سي والنفايات المختلطة بالمعادن الثقيلة كالزئبق وأسطوانات والعلب المضغوطة فهذه كلها تسبب عند حرقها مضار للبيئة.
أما خصائص النفايات التي يمكن حرقها فهي (3) كالتالي:
 نفايات تحتوي على مواد قابلة للاحتراق فوق 60 % من أجمالي الكمية.
 نفايات تحتوي على مواد صلبة غير قابلة للاحتراق بنسبة أقل من 5 % من أجمالي الكمية.
 نفايات تحتوي على مواد ناعمة غير قابلة للاحتراق بنسبة أقل من 20 % من أجمالي الكمية.
 نفايات تحتوي على مستوى رطوبة أقل من 30 % .
أكثر عيوب المحارق وخاصة ذات الدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة (أقل من 800 درجة مئوية) هو انبعاث الأبخرة السامة ومن أهمها وأخطرها الديوكسين والذي ينتج عند حرق النفايات التي بها مركبات الكلور. الديوكسين عبارة عن مجموعة من المركبات لها تأثيرات ضارة على الصحة والبعض منها ربما تكون قاتلة حتى بتراكيز قليلة، وإعراضها المرضية تتفاوت من الالتهابات الجلدية البسيطة إلى اضطرابات في الجهاز المناعي والغدد الصماء والجهاز العصبي وتغييرات جينية وغيرها. والمعروف عن الديوكسين أنه يتراكم بصفة خاصة في الدهون والكبد وأنسجة الجلد، ويمتص الجسم 90-95 % من الديوكسين خلال الشبكة الغذائية والذي يأتي من استهلاك اللحوم ومنتجات الألبان، أما امتصاص الديوكسين عبر الجلد أو عن طريق التنفس فهو قليل جدا (4).
العديد من الدراسات نوهت بمخاطر التلوث من المحارق وخاصة للأشخاص القاطنين قرب تلك المحارق من حيث أنهم أكثر عرضة للإصابات الناتجة من استنشاق الغازات الملوثة للهواء الجوي أو بسبب استهلاك المواد الغذائية أو الإصابات الجلدية بسبب الاحتكاك بالتربة الملوثة.
ففي بريطاني وأسبانيا واليابان لوحظت زيادة في نسبة الديوكسين في أنسجة القاطنين قرب المحارق بمقارنتها بالآخرين، كما أشارت دراسة فنلندية أن هناك زيادة ملحوظة في نسبة الزئبق في شعر السكان القاطنين قرب المحارق، كما وُجدت نسب عالية من مركبات الديوكسين في أنسجة العاملين في المحارق الحديثة والقديمة نتيجة لتعرضهم اليومي خلال العمل للرماد، وزيادة في بعض الأمراض السرطانية مثل سرطان الجلد في السكان المحيطين بالمحارق في فرنسا، ونسب زيادة بستة أضعاف لحالات الوفاة بسرطان الرئة في ايطاليا. كما أشارت دراسة في اسكتلندا أجريت على السكان قرب محرقتين بأن التلوث الناتج منها قد يكون السبب في زيادة نسبة ولادات البنات بمقارنة بالمناطق الأخرى البعيدة، ودراسة ألمانية وجدت انخفاض في نسبة هرمون الغدة الدرقية، والعديد من الدراسات الأخرى التي أكدت مسؤولية الغازات المنبعثة من المحارق في أحداث العديد من المشاكل الصحية والمهنية (7). 
المخلفات الطبية تحتاج لدرجات حرارة عالية للتخلص من أضرارها، ودرجات الحرارة المطلوبة تتفاوت على حسب نوع المخلفات، فالمخلفات المعدية من الأعضاء البشرية المستأصلة تحتاج لدرجات حرارة 800- 900 درجة مئوية أما في حالة تعاملنا مع المخلفات الطبية الصيدلانية فبعض منها يحتاج لدرجات حرارة لا تقل عن 1200 درجة مئوية كما هو موضح بالجدول-1 ، 

الجدول-1: أمثلة للأنواع الأدوية الكيماوية والحد الأدنى لدرجات الحرارة التي يمكن بها تكسيرها والتخلص منها.
درجة الحرارة
المئوية الدواء درجة الحرارة
المئوية الدواء
1200
700
900
1000 5-Fluorouracil
Idarubicin
Cyclophosphamide
Vindesine 1000
260
800
500 Aclarubicin
Amsacrine
Chlormethine
Dacarbazine

ومن مشاكل الحرق عدم التجانس في نسب التي تتكون منها المخلفات فلو زادت مثلاً نسب البلاستيك فتزداد بذلك نسب الغازات شديدة التلوث للهواء الجوي مثل كلوريد الهيدروجين علية يجب معالجة الغازات المنبعثة قبل خروجها للهواء الجوي عن طريق مصفيات أو عن طريق غسل لتلك الغازات بواسطة رذاذ الماء (الشكل-7) فينحل الغاز في الماء وتخرج الغازات نظيفة بعد الغسل (1،5). 

في العديد من دول العالم وبسبب خطورة وأضرار الأبخرة السامة المنبعثة من المحارق على البيئة وصحة المجتمع وضعت معايير صارمة حدُدت بها كميات الغازات السامة والمسموح بانبعاثها من المحارق، وهذه المعايير إجبارية بالقانون للشركات المتخصصة والمستشفيات عند اختيار نوعية المحرقة، والجدول-2 الأتي يبين المعايير الموضوعة في الاتحاد الأوروبي للكمية الإنبعاثات المسموح بها لبعض المواد السامة:
المواد المنبعثة معدل في أربع ساعات(mg/m3 )
الزئبق
الكادميوم، التاليوم
الرصاص، كروم، النحاس
النيكل والزرنيخ
الديوكسين وفيوران 0.05
0.05
0.5
0.5
0.1

العديد من المنظمات البيئية على مستوى العالم برزت خلال العشر السنوات الأخيرة نوحت بمخاطر المحارق وما تنتجه من أبخرة سامة وبالذات المحارق التي تتعامل مع المخلفات الطبية حتى الحديثة منها والتي يوجد بها مصفيات الغازات المنبعثة والغبار (الجدول 3) ،
الجدول-3 : الإنبعاثات الناتجة عن المحارق بوجود المصفيات أو بعدم وجودها (2). 
الملوث التركيز التركيز بوجود مصفيات
كلوريد الهيدروجين
أول أكسيد الكربون
الديوكسين
الغبار
ثاني أكسد الكبريت
هيدروكربون عطري
فينولات ثتائية مكلورة
فينولات مكلورة
الرصاص
الكادميوم
الزئبق
الزرنيخ
الكروم 430 ppmdv
150 ppmdv
57 ng/m3
6,300 mg/m3
400 mg/m3
70 μg/m3
3 μg/m3
2.7 μg/m3
34,000 μg/m3
1,500 μg/m3
320 μg/m3
130 μg/m3
2,000 μg/m3 50 ppmdv
50 ppmdv
0.5 ng/m3
20 mg/m3
260 mg/m3
5 μg/m3 
1 μg/m3 
1 μg/m3 
50 μg/m3
100 μg/m3
200 μg/m3
1 μg/m3
10 μg/m3
ونادت تلك المنظمات للانتقال إلى طرق بديلة عن المحارق مثل التعقيم البخاري والتعقيم الجاف والتعقيم بواسطة الميكروويف وأخرها التخلص من النفايات بواسطة تقنية البلازما وهي أحدث الطرق والأكثر فاعلية والتي تضمن التخلص النهائي من النفايات بدون الانبعاثات السامة. بعض الدول منعت نهائياً عملية معالجة النفايات بواسطة المحارق مثل الفلبين والتي تعتبر الدولة الأولى التي سنت قوانين في هذا المجال تدعو فيه إلى منع حرق النفايات العادية أو الخطرة أو الطبية وإلى الانتقال للطرق المعالجة البديلة. 
وأخيرا يمكن لنا القول أنه لا زالت طرق المعالجة والتخلص من النفايات الطبية بواسطة المحارق الحديثة أفضل بكثير من رمي النفايات في ساحات التجميع والمكبات المفتوحة بدون معالجة، وربما في دولنا العربية وبوجود المساحات الشاسعة قد تكون مشكلة التلوث من المحارق أقل حدة منها في الدول الأوربية، لو عرفنا كيف نختار المحرقة وكيف نختار المكان المناسب لها، ومع التطور التقني الذي يمر به العالم يمكن لنا التخلص من مشاكل النفايات بمختلف أنواعها في حدود السلامة العامة لو توفرت الرغبة الصادقة والميزانية الداعمة.

منقول عن "النادي الليبي" ونقل للفائدة العلمية مع الشكر ...
​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## الشاطر الأول (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز .............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المـــــــــــــــرور


----------



## asdengineer2010 (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيكم ووفقك لكل خير وبركة ............


----------



## algerien.salah (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي معلوماتك قيمة وملخصة


----------



## agharieb (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوعات مهمة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ضياءكامل (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع متميز ومفيد مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ......


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع قيم ونطمح للمزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع أخي عبد الوهاب ...


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المميز لان هناك طرق خاطئه التطبيق لتخلص من هذة النفيات وعدم اطائها اهميه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## محمد عطية البربرى (8 مايو 2011)

نشكر لكم جهدكم وجعلة اللة فى ميزان عملكم وارجو ممن لدية معلومة عن محارق طراز invikraft ,وشرح كيفيى عملها وقطع الغيار وعناوين الشركات المتخصصة فى التشغيل والصيانة


----------



## الرشيدي1 (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخوي مهندس المحبه ما قصرت الموضوع شامل وكامل 
والصراحه انا مبدئ هندسه بيئيه والمعلومات فادتني كثير 
واسأل الله انا يجعل عملك هذا في موازين حسناتك 
وتقبل مروري


----------

